# Garry St. Jean is no saint



## Jason Caffeine

Hi. I'm Garry St.Jean and I'm the (un)proud leader and builder of the worst franchise in the league. My players demand trades and my 3 year rebuilding program is entering its 6th year. I signed a player to the max contract when he's only worth half the money. I'm trying out shooting guards at point guard because I'm stupid. I signed some prima donna center to the max also. My starting power forward is the height of a tall shooting guard. My coach used to coach the Grizzlies and never won more than 22 games. Why do I still have this job? My owner loves me because he is just as dumb as I am. Rememeber when I first gained control of the Warriors and had billboards with me and P.J Carlesimo in sunglasses looking cool? I'm still really cool! I'm in control of the Warriors!

About a couple of months ago, some dude named Jerry West was breathing down my neck. I'm so glad he left for that Memphis franchise...because I'm in control here! My fans hate me because I'm stupid. 

Last night..I had a nightmare ( a Warriors fan's dream)..it was horrible. Cohan sold the team! Some dude named Rick Barry and Chris Mullin organized an ownership group and bought the team! 
I was FIRED. Mullin took over and hired his old pals in Richmond and Hardaway to help him. Hometown boy Brian Shaw even came to help. They also fired the current coach (whoever it'll be) and hired some dude named...Rick Barry. Yes, that Rick Barry, the dude who had been bothering me for several years about taking over the Warriors. If I'm correct...he was the star player of the last Warriors championship team in 1975. Barry shoved history down the player's throats and Antawn Jamison, Jason Richardson, and Andre Miller(I wish) became the league's most fearful trio, much like the old run tmc, Jamison even made his three pointers!. That Keith Van Horn wannabe: Dunleavy was traded for a bunch of bench players who resembled Sacramento's bench mob(Jackson, Turkoglu, Pollard...you know what I mean). What a waste of talent! I would have traded Dunleavy for Dean Garrett! Oh wait..I already traded Marc Jackson for him. 

Then I woke up...and realized my position with the team is safe. Never will Cohan fire me or sell the team. The team will always suck, miss the playoffs, and change directions every year because I am in control. I blame all the coaches for my problems.
I fire them because I assemble bad teams. Even that Dunleavy Sr dude won't change the team. I am the killer of the Warriors..I am Satan in disguise...and Rick Barry and Chris Mullin are not gonna take away my job and fun away......at least I hope not.


----------



## Ghost

gary st suck a lot.


----------



## NISMO

*Your funny bro but one thing I gotta point out*

About Jamison and Fortson's height as a PF dosn't matter... Remember a good defender and great rebounder in a guy name Dennis Rodman.. he was only about 6'8: and 220 lbs. and he did his thing... it dosn't matter a much on how tall or how much you weigh, but if you player bigger and better than you really are.. ex. Ben Wallace.. Defensive Player of the Year.. but he is like only 6'8"-6'9" but he is playing as if he is 7' or something


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Ya well Jamison and Fortson can't defend anyways.


----------



## Ghost

Defense is a lot more important than rebounding.


----------

